# Liberty 3 V2.0 On The Dx



## Krunk_Kracker (Oct 22, 2011)

Thought maybe some of those who haven't made the jump would be interested.

http://www.rom-ulan.com/2011/11/libe...ve-looksy.html


----------



## Trueblue (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks. It's a great rom, loaded it today and loving it


----------



## germster (Jun 8, 2011)

Can't download any of the themes from Liberty Customizer. Anyone else having this problem? Please help.


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet (Nov 5, 2011)

Try and delete the liberty themes folder and try again

If i have helped you out Please donate by clicking like (its free) =) Sent from my Hacked Out DX


----------



## BracesForImpact (Jul 30, 2011)

I tried this the other day and really liked it, bit I couldn't get it to work with any kind of tethering which is a deal breaker for me. No luck with WUG, OpenGarden, etc. I use an Ubuntu box so Easytether is a no go.


----------



## Krunk_Kracker (Oct 22, 2011)

BracesForImpact said:


> I tried this the other day and really liked it, bit I couldn't get it to work with any kind of tethering which is a deal breaker for me. No luck with WUG, OpenGarden, etc. I use an Ubuntu box so Easytether is a no go.


odd... Wug works perfectly fo me.

Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet (Nov 5, 2011)

Krunk_Kracker said:


> odd... Wug works perfectly fo me.
> 
> Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


Ill second that

If i have helped you out Please donate by clicking like (its free) =) Sent from my Hacked Out DX


----------



## MuGGzy (Sep 11, 2011)

Can anyone tell me what the Theme is that they have in those demo shots? The inverted rotary lock screen and all the colors are awesome...


----------



## waschlappen (Oct 30, 2011)

BracesForImpact said:


> I tried this the other day and really liked it, bit I couldn't get it to work with any kind of tethering which is a deal breaker for me. No luck with WUG, OpenGarden, etc. I use an Ubuntu box so Easytether is a no go.


I used wifi tether and it worked great. Barnacle didn't work for me. But that was on 1.0, haven't tried on the new version yet.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## germster (Jun 8, 2011)

wigsplittinhatchet said:


> Try and delete the liberty themes folder and try again
> 
> If i have helped you out Please donate by clicking like (its free) =) Sent from my Hacked Out DX


Thank you it worked. One thing I don't like is it stores all theme images in the gallery folder. How do I remove them. Easytether works perfect for me.


----------



## Waffleninja (Sep 3, 2011)

BracesForImpact said:


> I tried this the other day and really liked it, bit I couldn't get it to work with any kind of tethering which is a deal breaker for me. No luck with WUG, OpenGarden, etc. I use an Ubuntu box so Easytether is a no go.


Same, I got blocked by verizon


----------



## whitestripe502 (Sep 5, 2011)

Does anybody know if the carrier IQ software would be on this or other blurry roms?


----------



## firstEncounter (Jun 20, 2011)

whitestripe502 said:


> Does anybody know if the carrier IQ software would be on this or other blurry roms?


No. Carrier IQ has never been on the Droid X (or any Verizon phones for that matter).


----------



## al2fast (Nov 27, 2011)

I have this installed: http://www.droidxforums.com/forum/gingerbread-development-hacking/30948-wugpacked-gb-tether-patch-all-one-zips.html
I'm running Liberty3 v1.0 now. WiFi tether works like a champ, I just had to change the device profile to Motorola DroidX (CDMA). Before I made that change I could connect wirelessly to my DX, but couldn't hit the internet.

Will be going to 2.0 tomm or Miui ICS, not sure yet, but I like that everything I do works in LIberty.


----------



## hyt1993 (Dec 2, 2011)

hello can anyone point me to the like to download?


----------



## Maxpower (Jun 11, 2011)

wigsplittinhatchet said:


> Try and delete the liberty themes folder and try again If i have helped you out Please donate by clicking like (its free) =) Sent from my Hacked Out DX


Thanks. This helped me out too


----------



## droidxixis (Jun 9, 2011)

hyt1993 said:


> hello can anyone point me to the like to download?


Go to the liberty section. It's in there.


----------

